# Troubles on the stand...



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

FF Monday, has decided for the last 3 days to poop and pee on the stand;( How do you stop this behavior? She does have some sores on her teats, so I know it hurts when I milk her, but she needs to be milked, and her son needs to eat. I've been putting bag balm on them, and it seems to be helping.. I have forgiven her kicking around, because of it, but I'm not sure what to do about the pooping and peeing on the stand part... She is a total sweetheart too... Sores are getting better, my doe Bella had them too but she stopped kicking after they healed up...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine act badly when they have to pee and poop. Do you think she is acting weird because she's holding it? Does she act better after she pees/poops? Might try putting her up there, then when she gets antsy putting her on the ground to do her business, then putting her back up?

That's a hard one!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She went like 4 times this morning, even on the way too the stand....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, little stinker.... I know she's sore, but they are healing... It's from too much antibiotic that is what the vet said today..., I only gave her 3 days worth... She had a cough and a fever after a very traumatic birth....


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor girl, maybe put a tarp on the milking stand to make it easier to clean up? Or a plastic bag under her backside. Hopefully when her teats are healed she won't do it anymore.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great idea Dayna Thanks! I think I'll do that. Remarkably things went smooth tonight just a little kicking, and again I understand that, and why I would kick too..., but I think she finally got the connection that the sores won't hurt so much if my udder is deflated... I really don't even milk her completely out, 
just enough to get a saggy look... No pooping or peeing tonight and she stood still as I put the bag balm on her teats and sores... I'll still put a tarp on the stand though just incase... I feel so bad for her and her little guy, since she kicks him off when he wants to nurse;( I'm getting a bottle baby from a creamery up north, so he can have a buddy, and I'll just bottle feed both;-) Milo and Otis and they will remain as just pets here..;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think she is anticipating your treating her and milking there and it is I'm sure uncomfortable for her. Once you don't have to treat her and it all heals up , im almost positive she will stop the poop and peeing. 
Ive noticed this with my Tricky when she had a congested udder. Once that started to heal up and she wasnt hurting anymore , she was a angel on the stand for me while i milked her.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A bucket and a metal dust pan! I got pretty quick when one of my does did that.
As soon as I would put the milker on, the waterfall started! 
One day, I held her tail down the entire time she was getting milked! Amazing, 
the next day, she was perfect! Only a few incidents with her in the last few years.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also a good idea Goats Rock...  However, she has only had 2 popping incidents the last few days, and she is getting better at the stand... Her son is off her for now, so her sores should heal quicker... That's the goal anyway;-)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> <snip>... I really don't even milk her completely out, just enough to get a saggy look... <snip>


I just noticed this part and couldn't remember if you are wanting to dry her off or if you want to keep her in milk. With milk left in there each time, her body will see it as a decrease in need and will slow down production...then next time, she see's milk left again and slows down production even more. Which is good if you want to dry her off, but not so good if you need her to keep milking! :lol: If you want to keep her in milk, you need to milk her out completely each time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> I just noticed this part and couldn't remember if you are wanting to dry her off or if you want to keep her in milk. With milk left in there each time, her body will see it as a decrease in need and will slow down production...then next time, she see's milk left again and slows down production even more. Which is good if you want to dry her off, but not so good if you need her to keep milking! :lol: If you want to keep her in milk, you need to milk her out completely each time.


The only reason why I wasn't milking completely out is because he was still on her. She let him nurse every now and then, but now he is off her, so I milked her out completely this morning, and got a little over a quart... I'll do the same tonight... I was concerned about that too, but hopefully the sores will heal quicker, and I'll be able to milk kick free.... She's not too bad though;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, her sores are still there but healing.... I milk her out, and she's a pretty good milker... 1/2 gallon a day slowly increasing... So not bad for a young doe...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! I milked her out in about 5 minutes tonight by hand, both teats at the same time... No kicking, pooping, peeing...;-) Woohoo! She really hasn't pooped or peed in awhile, so she is getting used to it... So excited... She had small teats though...;( Oh, well can't win them all...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great ! Im thinking she was in pain before. What do you think ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sure she was in pain, that's why I decided to bottle feed her son...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> I'm sure she was in pain, that's why I decided to bottle feed her son...


I sure she wanted to be a good girl for you on the stand , it just hurt 
Now she is making you proud


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

One of my does was kicking her kids off because of a sore, I bottled them while I treated her and when it cleared up she let them back on.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> One of my does was kicking her kids off because of a sore, I bottled them while I treated her and when it cleared up she let them back on.


He's got a little buddy now, and so she won't allow it... LOL..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I sure she wanted to be a good girl for you on the stand , it just hurt
> 
> Now she is making you proud


You are right...;-) She is the one who will stand there won't move until I say thank you for your milk, she then licks my face and away we go... She's a very affectionate and silly goat...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I never pulled mine just gave them a bottle in the pasture twice a day to keep them going until she healed.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I never pulled mine just gave them a bottle in the pasture twice a day to keep them going until she healed.


I was doing that until she kicked him off all the time, so that's why I just pulled him and got him a buddy....


----------

